# Nodding off while sitting up?



## BunMommaD (Mar 17, 2012)

Anybody else's bun doze off while sitting up? Cookie does this a lot, especially when he is out and about... But he does it in his cage too... Could it just be a quirk of his funny personality, like he doesn't wanna nap cuz then he might miss something? Or could it indicate he isn't comfortable enough to just flop and take a nap? If so what can I do to make him more comfortable...

Thoughts? :?


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2012)

Does he flop at all? And by sitting up, you don't mean on just his hind feet, do you? That would be quite a feat/feet. lol


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 17, 2012)

He doesn't flop much in front of us... And never outside of his cage... Occasionally if I am sitting in the kitchen with him he'll flop in his cage and he flops in his litter box every time it's changed and fresh lol but other than that nope... He will rest leaning against the stairs or the wall but doesn't seem to really sleep, during the day (when we see at least) And when I say sitting I mean sitting on all fours... His little head will start nodding and his eyes will close and his head will begin to fall and then he'll wake up... It happens alot...


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 17, 2012)

Our bunnies would sleep sitting up too, instead of a cat nap it was a bunny nap. They seemed quite comfy. My husband sleeps sitting up if he has a full stomach as sleeping laying down gives him acid reflux at that time. Maybe some bunnies have the same problem. lol


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 17, 2012)

gmas rabbit wrote:


> Our bunnies would sleep sitting up too, instead of a cat nap it was a bunny nap. They seemed quite comfy. My husband sleeps sitting up if he has a full stomach as sleeping laying down gives him acid reflux at that time. Maybe some bunnies have the same problem. lol



Right, if he were actually sleeping I wouldn't think twice about it... It's the fact that he just sits there with his head bobbing up and down as he begins to fall asleep and then as his head falls he wakes up... Over and over... He's done this for like 30 minutes before! He seems really tired but just won't flop over and sleep...


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2012)

Does he have a place to go during the day that's relatively dark, a hide box or something?


----------



## MagPie (Mar 17, 2012)

Harvey does this too. Usually when he's being a bunloaf. He tends to droop and then starts twitching and dreaming. So he does fall asleep but wakes up pretty quickly. It's his version of a cat nap.

But he is a big time flopper.

When he really wants to sleep, he'll go sleep under my bed where it is nice and dark.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 17, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Does he have a place to go during the day that's relatively dark, a hide box or something?



He does... But I dont think he wants to miss anything lol I ordered him a cottontail cottage for the living room, maybe he will go in there when he's tired... Otherwise,maybe I should just put him back every few hours so he can rest? He just seems like he really wants to sleep when he does this but he's fighting it for some reason... 

My husband thinks I'm crazy for worrying lol I can't help it, he's my baby.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 17, 2012)

MagPie wrote:


> But he is a big time flopper



I wish cookie flopped more often... I've only seen him flop a handful of times since we got him... I hope that doesn't mean he isn't comfortable? Maybe some buns just don't like to flop as much as others?


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 17, 2012)

He's an inquisitive guy who wants to be where the action is.:coolness: He probably sleeps all the time you're asleep or away. :sleep:


----------



## MagPie (Mar 17, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> MagPie wrote:
> 
> 
> > But he is a big time flopper
> ...



That could be. Just like some rabbits are more active than others. Maybe someone who has had more rabbits than I has thoughts on that.

Bunny flops are really cute tho.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 17, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> He's an inquisitive guy who wants to be where the action is.:coolness: He probably sleeps all the time you're asleep or away. :sleep:



Your probably right! He seems perfectly happy... I'm probably just over analyzing it lol


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 17, 2012)

We just got back from the store and everything in his house was how I left it when I "cleaned up" in there before we left... I'm sure he was sleeping the whole time lol crazy bunny lol


----------



## toyabrooke (Mar 17, 2012)

Our new bunny Horatio does this too sometimes while he is eating! He did it a lot the first night we got him because he was so exhausted from his long journey - It was a little scary to watch at first! I can see him do it a little now (he just blinks slowly and his head will tilt up and down just like when a human is trying not to fall asleep in a lecture for example ), but he will still do a big flop when I come to put him and fall asleep while I stroke him. 

I wouldn't be worried at all. It's nice he is comfortable enough to fall asleep anywhere/anyway he likes and not be worried you will eat him! And it means you have tired him out enough so he doesn't make lots of mess in his cage when you are out. At least that's how I see it  

Edit: Also, how old is he? Ray is only 10 weeks but I was still surprised as how much he sleeps. He loves to just go and flop down and be rubbed while he sleeps for hours on end! He will be active and run around, but then he is very content to sleep the rest of the day  Some bunnies are more active than others though - Our Poe would sleep a lot during the day but he was still bounding around exploring and making sure he was putting me in my place in between those naps, whereas Ray will run around and do lots of binkies but he still has a quite nature in general. Everyone is different  I myself prefer the sleepy bunny 

T


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 17, 2012)

@toyabrooke - we aren't sure how old he is... When we got him we were told 18 months but I think he is way younger as he has grown a lot in the last few months we've had him!


----------



## toyabrooke (Mar 18, 2012)

I only asked because I thought maybe he was young like Ray and it could be a baby thing. Either way I think it's cute  

We thought Dudley stopped growing a while ago, but hes over 3 years old and still seems to keep growing! Plus he is an English Angora so his wool never stops... 

T


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 18, 2012)

Liz, maybe they meant 18 weeks.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 18, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Liz, maybe they meant 18 weeks.



They def said 18 months because they had his birthday down as June 2010... But he's just been growing like crazy lol I wonder if it's possible for a bunnys growth to be stunted if they aren't fed a proper diet? And then when they are fed right again to "catch up" on the growth they missed? If that makes sense...


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 18, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> LakeCondo wrote:
> 
> 
> > Liz, maybe they meant 18 weeks.
> ...



I totally think that is possible. When we got Victoria (granted she's a cat) she was extremely skinny from being a stray. They estimated her age at 3 years. She had a growth spurt the first couple months we had her- getting longer and taller in addition to gaining weight in general.

Gary, our little energizer bunny will nodd off sitting up too. I agree, he dones't want to miss anything. He will flop over and stretch out if I'm home sick sleeping, but if I'm doing stuff he doens't want to go to sleep, he would rather "help". Becky, his bunwife, just goes to sleep even if I am puttering around the room.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 18, 2012)

That makes me feel better brandy! He seemed very thin and didn't have much food available at all at the place we got him from... So maybe he is 18 months but just wasn't fed properly before! I'm anxious to see how much he weighs when he goes back to the vet in 2weeks.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 18, 2012)

Ted was our sleeping champ. He slept about 20 hours a day, but he was an extremely old bunny when we got him.


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 19, 2012)

Perhaps it takes time? All my buns are rescues, and for Missypants, she used to do what Cookie does. Try to sit with you and stay up, but her head would droop down ever so often. It's quite a sight. 

She's also the most skittish of my buns. She wasn't keen on flopovers initially and I don't think I saw her first binky until 3-4 months. Now she does binkies on a schedule of at least twice a day. 

So, don't worry that Cookie isn't uncomfortable. Give it some time. And eventually he'll be the biggest binky monster you have ever seen. I'm sure he's very happy with you guys. After all, you guys found him abandoned [right?]. He's just a little guy trying to make sure he isn't going to get his heart broken again.

And when he finds his girlfriend, he'll be doubly happy!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 19, 2012)

mrbunny wrote:


> Perhaps it takes time? All my buns are rescues, and for Missypants, she used to do what Cookie does. Try to sit with you and stay up, but her head would droop down ever so often. It's quite a sight.
> 
> She's also the most skittish of my buns. She wasn't keen on flopovers initially and I don't think I saw her first binky until 3-4 months. Now she does binkies on a schedule of at least twice a day.
> 
> ...



Oh he binkys constantly! And seems very sure of himself, except for flopping... He will stretch out and the dogs will bark and run around and he won't even move or act concerned at all...I'm thinking he is just way to curious to what's going on... Doesn't wanna sleep, cuz then he might miss something.

And yes! I hope that he will be more comfortable and happy when we find him a wifey


----------



## PapaJoe (Apr 3, 2012)

I have not yet seen my bunnies sleep. While sprawled out, I will see their eyes half closed. However, I never see them lay down, eyes shut and sleeping. They are about 9 - 10 weeks old. They respond to any noise, so even if they are sleeping, they will wake up when they hear me.


----------

